# German Christmas Markets



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There was a thread asking about Christmas Markets in Germany a few days ago.

Is >> this << of interest to anyone?

_"Bavaria - one of Germany's most popular tourist destinations - offers a wealth of experiences that are particularly enriching during the winter season. The magic of the Festive season is nowhere more evident than in the Christmas markets held in cities, towns and villages throughout Bavaria. The most famous one takes place in Nuremberg, but other cities like Coburg, Regensburg and Passau each offer a unique twist to it. The season runs throughout the Advent period, from the end of November to December 23rd."_

Dave


----------

